# Another Newbie



## Pooh bears mummy (Jul 11, 2004)

Hi Guys,
Can I join you. I too have just started on our new road to becoming a mummy. Short history ttc for 3 years. MF so had 6 icsi, 5 fresh 1 fet. No 5 was +ive but ended in MC  this really took its toll on us but felt needed to give it one more shot, but another -ive left me totally   

But now very relaxed and happy to be on our new journey. So far we have been to an info evening on 10/6 followed by an initial visit from SW. Started prep group on 30th/6 and have last one this week  then hope to start home study asap.

Would love to join your group and share the highs and lows 

Chat soon msw.


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Hiya!

Welcome to FF - you've come to the right place!!
I'm in similar position to you - we will finish our prep course next week and then hopefully start home study.

Not sure what to expect from home study - I assume it's very similar to every other SW visit we've had, only longer and more intense - just sit chatting and discussing issues. I don't know, I am just guessing. I'd be interested to know when the SW will want to probe round our house and see the child's bedroom etc - have you any ideas? If you start home study before me, will you let me know please?!!

Nice to chat to you 

Take care

S x


----------



## Pooh bears mummy (Jul 11, 2004)

Hi S,
Thanks for your reply.  I can't wait to start home study etc. We have last prep group tomorrow and then the SW who runs the group said we should be contacted within a couple of weeks after prep group to start home study. I am sure i will be on the phone next week knowing me!!!!!!!!!!!! Just to keep the ball rolling.

I am not sure how the process goes and to be honest we need to do some jobs around the house to get the bed rooms ready  

Dh and i are off for 2 weeks soon so our plan is to get cracking on the house toget it in some kind of order.

Keep in touch, Chat soon.

MSW.xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi Msw

Welcome to FF! and the Adoption board.

Wishing you success with your journey.

Laine x


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

hi msw 

welcome to ff hun sorry to hear of your failed cycles and m/c  goodluck with your adoption 

love always lilly xx


----------



## Pooh bears mummy (Jul 11, 2004)

Hi Guys, 

Well the first step of our journey to parenthood is complete  we had our last prep group today. 

So now it is onward and upward to the home study, yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee 

Mandyxx


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Hi Mandy

Welcome to the group and congratulations on completing the course. We normanlly post our news on the "Starting the journey thread", why don't you come and join us all on there.

love
Cindy


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Hi Mandy

Welcome to the group. Sounds like you have made quick progress from the pen evening to now having completed your course. Hope you don't have to wait too long for the home study to start.

Come and join us on the "Starting the journey thread"
Love
Karen x


----------

